# Angeln in Grömitz



## ede123 (23. August 2011)

Hallo Anglerkollegen,

zur Sache: Ich fahr vom vom 5. bis 11. September zum Angelurlaub nach  Grömitz. Wir sind zu viert haben dort aber noch nie geangelt. Wir wollten sowohl von der Seebrücke als auch vom Boot unser Glück versuchen.

Nun die Frage: Welche Fischarten sind um diese Zeit zu erwarten und auf was ( Pilker, naturköder, jiggs,etc.) beißen jene Bevorzugt?
Ich habe leider kein Brandungsangel-geschirr  und wollte mir nicht unbedingt extra nur für diesen urlaub welches besorgen.

Nun die 2. Frage, ist das Angeln dort auch mit leichterem Gerät machbar?

über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen|wavey:


----------



## Harrie (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

Hi
Wenn ihr da seid frag mal bei Kalle (Kalles Angelshop) in Neustadt nach,der würd dir mit sicherheit weiterhelfen und du kannst bei ihm auch Boote mieten.


----------



## Lümmy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

Benutz mal die SuFu...da steht alles drin. Erst vor ein paar Wochen einen fast identischen Trööt hier gehabt#h

Hier ein älterer
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209701&highlight=Angeltreff+Neustadt

Sonst such mal nach "Neustädter Bucht"...

Wasdie seebrücke angeht, karpfenruten reichen aus. Weitere Infos bei Kalle oder im angeltreff...


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

Boot ist sicher ne gute Idee - hast ziemlich schnell nach der Hafenausfahrt schon 15m Wassertiefe ...
für Dorsch geht dann sicher die ganze Palette der gängigen Köder .... 
vielleicht hast schon Glück mit Meerforellen


----------



## Miracle Man (29. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Grömitz*

An der Seebrücke kommt es auf die Winrichtung und die Windstärke an.
Habe dort bisher noch nicht viel "Brauchbares" gefangen.

Vom Boot aus ist es da schon besser.

Habt ihr ein eigenes Boot oder wollt ihr euch eins mieten?


----------

